# x/traction and a/fx tires



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I am looking for a good silicone tire for a/fx and x/traction cars. Where can I get some? I had been buying them from Frank the racer on ebay but lost his e-mail. Any suggestions....


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*franktheracer*

I have been using the Super Tires from Frank the Racer for some time and highly recommend them. Do an advanced search in eBay and search for items from seller franktheracer
I'm sure others will have other suppliers to recommend also.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*HO Tire Rack*



T-Jet Racer said:


> I am looking for a good silicone tire for a/fx and x/traction cars. Where can I get some? I had been buying them from Frank the racer on ebay but lost his e-mail. Any suggestions....


Here are some options, TJR. Super Tires from Frank the Racer can be bought direct:

http://supertires.com/

Another sweet souce is Penn Valley. A lot racers swear by these.

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

A third source that I like is Bud's. He has a 12 pair for $10 that are really nice. He also has replacement fronts for Tomy and Tyco/Mattel that come in pretty handy especially when buying the $2.98 440HPX chassis with the dreaded toxic tires of doom. 

http://www.budshocars.com/Sec-03-Oct08.mht

I'm sure there are way many other sources but I have used these with good results.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I've ordered a few times from Tom Heister and he's always come through but sometimes runs out of stock making you exercise patience.

$1.50/pair of SuperTires at $4 shipping. Look for the link that says "Tires" on the left. 

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*supertires and budsho tires*

hi all. 

supertires: last time (summer 08) i tried to order supertires direct from supertires.com i got an email back from nick (the supertires guy) directing me to frank the racer. at that time, nick wanted to focus on production and let frank handle ordering and shipping.

budsho: i like budsho tires, (12 pair $10) but i think they are penn valley tires?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mking said:


> hi all.
> 
> supertires: last time (summer 08) i tried to order supertires direct from supertires.com i got an email back from nick (the supertires guy) directing me to frank the racer. at that time, nick wanted to focus on production and let frank handle ordering and shipping.
> 
> budsho: i like budsho tires, (12 pair $10) but i think they are penn valley tires?


from what I have seen pvt have a radiused edge on them, great for the turns doesnt get stuck then jump the power rails. buds tires are good i use them alot. supertires i have on old gplus cars they blow the old sponge tires away.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Frank the Racer's Ebay handle is given below. He has a lot of tire sets listed tonight. He ships very fast.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/franktheracer_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Russ...gotta get more tires...the Hutt


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Road Rage Tires*

:thumbsup:I use Dennis Rutherfords Tires aka road rage ,Bearsox on this board he has some sized for afx/mag but I prefer his tuff one tire stretched on the afx/mag stock rim.He has white and black tires the white has a little more bite.He is a ht member,a good guy to deal with and he races at my house.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I use Weird jacks " Butt Uglies " they fit really well and handle well too. I bought 100 pair off of him about 5 years ago and I still have some left. http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the Bud's tires, but they are tall, and can cause clearance issues with some bodies.

The worst modern tires I have used are the Jel-claws. When they are clean, they work good, but they attract every particle of dirt and debris off your track, and then the car acts like it has 30 year old tires on it. They have to be constantly cleaned with tape to work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't complain regarding Super Tires. Used to get them direct from Nick and fast, and have picked some up from Frank with fast service too. Used them on AFXes, LLs and TYCOS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

